# Ivory tip strikers



## DaveHawk (Jun 8, 2016)

I've collected a lot of antique ivory. It makes excellent tips. 
If anyone is interisted I'll post picks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2016)

Not to rain on parade- I love ivory but as I have said before some states- CA. look very dimmly on any Ivory. Be careful. You need To be able to prove when it was harvested... @Kevin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 8, 2016)

Antique ivory in mosly mammoth, mastodon ivory . Thousands of years old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 8, 2016)

Well obviously we want pics!! lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well obviously we want pics!! lol


 Ok, ill be back in yhe shop in the moring. I'll get some Arrangements together


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Antique ivory in mosly mammoth, mastodon ivory . Thousands of years old.



as I said I love Ivory- Be careful. California authorities have confiscated pianos that were old. Go figure- as if it would do the elephant any good now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 8, 2016)

Most definitely interested! Subscribed! Chuck


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 9, 2016)

Mammoth ivory is still legal. The problem is mammoth/mastodon and African elephant look nearly identical in some cases. It takes magnification and knowing what to look for and you can tell the difference. The problem is the authorities can't or won't learn the difference so the push is on to not only ban African elephant ivory but mammoth and all other forms of ivory for the convenience of law enforcement. The city of Seattle did just that recently. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 11, 2016)

If they don't know the laws then that there problem. 1st do some research on Ivory, I've dealt with it for 40 years now. Here is a little for ya. The band on ivory went into effect in 89. but did you know you can still get elephant tusk into the country if: you have the head mounted and papers on a legal kill. I wouldn't do it but there are those who will pay the money to get there trophy home.


First, the rules DO NOT make it illegal to _own_ or inherit ivory.
Second, if you can’t prove it’s old, it is no longer legal to _buy_ or _sell_ a piece of ivory in the US.
_The first point is pretty straightforward:_ The government does not care if you have a piano, a gun with an ivory handle, a carved tusk or any other ivory item, as long as you obtained it legally in the first place. You can display it in your front window or pass it down to your heirs, or even give it to a friend as a gift. If you move, you can bring it with you, too.

_On the second point:_ Say you walk into a store and see an ivory item for sale. You ask the storekeeper when it was made, and he assures you that it’s plenty old. *But that won’t be good enough with the new rules.* He must now have an official document from the US Fish & Wildlife Service to back up this claim. ( this is for the sale of an idem)

Now I do skim-shaw and use to do a lot. Mainly for trade blankets at F&I shoots.
Here are a couple pic's of antique mastodon and Mammoth very a little in structure, like the top of the molars

I'll throw some pics up later. I need to get them 1st.

Plus this Mammoth molar, The is a major difference in all antique ivories : color , ageing. It takes thousands of year for ivory to gain a slight bit of discoloration. As the ivory ages it the elements begin to seep into the layering of the ivory depositing minerals much like the quarried marbles that get their fissures of tones through mineral deposits. So when I say I know a bit about ivory I'm not a by stander who will take what someone is telling me with out showing a bit of evidence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 12, 2016)

You've got some ivory. Gary


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 12, 2016)

I've used it in restoration of period furniture, and artifact repairs and various out idems.


----------

